# nfs-utils installation fail [Solved]

## ASPLP

Hello, i'm not so familiar with gentoo, though would be great if you help me with this

```

#emerge nfs-utils

 * IMPORTANT: 18 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/automake-wrapper-10 [9]

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/keyutils-1.5.9-r1  USE="{-test}" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/libtirpc-0.2.5  USE="-ipv6 -kerberos -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-nds/rpcbind-0.2.2-r1  USE="tcpd -debug (-selinux) -systemd -warmstarts" 

[ebuild  NS    ] sys-devel/automake-1.15 [1.11.6, 1.14.1]

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/libnfsidmap-0.25-r1  USE="-ldap -static-libs" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2-r1 [1.0.1c] USE="tls-heartbeat%* -sctp%" ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="(sse2%*)" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libevent-2.1.5  USE="ssl -debug -static-libs {-test} -threads" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-fs/nfs-utils-1.3.2-r5  USE="libmount nfsidmap nfsv4 tcpd uuid -caps -ipv6 -kerberos -nfsdcld -nfsv41 (-selinux)" 

[blocks B      ] <sys-apps/openrc-0.13.4 ("<sys-apps/openrc-0.13.4" is blocking net-fs/nfs-utils-1.3.2-r5)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (net-fs/nfs-utils-1.3.2-r5:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    nfs-utils

  (sys-apps/openrc-0.10.5:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    sys-apps/openrc required by (sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-16:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    sys-apps/openrc required by @selected

    sys-apps/openrc required by @system

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

Last edited by ASPLP on Tue Feb 10, 2015 2:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mocsokmike

Your openrc is old, the current stable version is 0.13.9.

Did you try to update it?

----------

## John R. Graham

In general, the addition of new stuff is much more smooth if your old stuff is up to date. Recommend you do

```
emerge --update --changed-use @selected
```

first.  :Wink: 

- John

----------

## ASPLP

Here what i've got

```

# emerge -avDuN openrc

 * IMPORTANT: 18 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2014j [2012h] USE="nls -right_timezone%" 463 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.8 [1.7.3] 15 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/binutils-config-4-r1 [3-r3] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.9.2 [2.8.19] USE="nls zlib -python -static-libs {-test%}" ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%*" 609 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/gmp-6.0.0a [5.0.5] USE="cxx -doc -pgo% -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 1860 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/mpfr-3.1.2_p10 [3.1.1] USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 1050 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/mpc-1.0.2-r1 [1.0.1] USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 619 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] net-misc/netifrc-0.3.1  68 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/binutils-2.24-r3 [2.22.90] USE="cxx nls zlib (-multislot) -multitarget -static-libs {-test} -vanilla" 22202 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/glibc-2.20-r1:2.2 [2.15-r3:2.2] USE="(multilib) -debug -gd (-hardened) -nscd% -profile (-selinux) -suid% -systemtap% -vanilla" 19902 KiB

[ebuild  NS    ] sys-devel/gcc-4.9.2:4.9 [4.5.3-r2:4.5, 4.6.3:4.6] USE="cxx fortran (multilib) nls nptl openmp sanitize (-altivec) -awt -doc (-fixed-point) -gcj -go -graphite (-hardened) (-libssp) (-multislot) -nopie -nossp -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -regression-test -vanilla" 87866 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-process/psmisc-22.21-r2 [22.16] USE="nls -X -ipv6* (-selinux)" 447 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/pam-1.1.8-r2 [1.1.5] USE="cracklib nls -audit -berkdb* -debug -nis (-selinux) {-test} -vim-syntax" ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 1267 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-auth/pambase-20140313 [20120417-r1] USE="cracklib sha512 -consolekit -debug -gnome-keyring -minimal -mktemp -pam_krb5 -pam_ssh -passwdqc (-selinux) -systemd" 4 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/openrc-0.13.8 [0.10.5] USE="ncurses netifrc%* pam unicode -debug -newnet% (-prefix) (-selinux) -static-libs -tools%" 148 KiB

[blocks b      ] <sys-apps/openrc-0.11.8 ("<sys-apps/openrc-0.11.8" is blocking sys-libs/pam-1.1.8-r2)

[blocks B      ] <sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-27 ("<sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-27" is blocking sys-apps/openrc-0.13.8)

Total: 15 packages (13 upgrades, 1 new, 1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 136514 KiB

Conflict: 2 blocks (1 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-apps/openrc-0.13.8:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    openrc

    sys-apps/openrc required by @selected

    sys-apps/openrc required by @system

    sys-apps/openrc required by (sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-16:0/0::gentoo, installed)

  (sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-16:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-16 required by (sys-fs/udev-194:0/0::gentoo, installed)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

----------

## ASPLP

 *John R. Graham wrote:*   

> In general, the addition of new stuff is much more smooth if your old stuff is up to date. Recommend you do
> 
> ```
> emerge --update --changed-use @selected
> ```
> ...

 

```

# emerge --update --changed-use @selected

 * IMPORTANT: 18 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/liblinear-196-r1 

[ebuild     U  ] net-analyzer/vnstat-1.13 [1.11-r2] USE="(-selinux) {-test%}" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-admin/pwgen-2.07 [2.06-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] net-analyzer/traceroute-2.0.21 [2.0.18]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/gmp-6.0.0a [5.0.5] USE="-pgo%" ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/libpng-1.6.16 [1.5.13-r1] ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/ethtool-3.18 [3.6]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libpcre-8.36 [8.30-r2] USE="-libedit% -pcre32%" ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-firewall/iptables-1.4.21-r1 [1.4.16.2]

[ebuild  N     ] net-misc/netifrc-0.3.1 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/freetype-2.5.5  USE="adobe-cff bzip2 png -X -auto-hinter -bindist -debug -doc -fontforge -harfbuzz -infinality -static-libs -utils" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/bc-1.06.95-r1  USE="readline -libedit -static" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/dhcp-4.3.1 [4.2.4_p2]

[ebuild     U  ] net-analyzer/iptraf-ng-1.1.4-r2 [1.1.3.1-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-fs/fuse-2.9.3 [2.9.2] USE="-examples%" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-libs/slang-2.2.4-r1  USE="pcre png readline zlib -cjk -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-editors/nano-2.3.6 [2.3.1-r2] USE="spell*" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-dns/libidn-1.29  USE="nls -doc -emacs -java -mono -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-portage/eix-0.30.4 [0.27.1] USE="-strong-security% -swap-remote%" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-admin/sysstat-11.0.2 [10.0.5] USE="(-selinux)" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/mlocate-0.26-r1 [0.25]

[ebuild  NS    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.4-r2 [4.1.2-r6, 4.2-r2]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-auth/pambase-20140313 [20120417-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/shadow-4.2.1 [4.1.5.1]

[ebuild  N     ] sys-libs/libcap-2.22-r2  USE="pam" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r14 [4.1-r12]

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/cron-0-r1 [0]

[ebuild     U  ] net-analyzer/mtr-0.86 [0.82] USE="filecaps%*" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-perl/libxml-perl-0.80.0-r1 [0.80.0]

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libtasn1-4.2  USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-perl/XML-LibXML-2.1.400-r1 [2.0.400]

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/libpcap-1.6.2-r1 [1.3.0] USE="-dbus%" ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/nettle-2.7.1-r2  USE="gmp -doc (-neon) -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-scheme/guile-1.8.8-r1  USE="deprecated nls regex -debug -debug-freelist -debug-malloc -discouraged -emacs -networking -threads" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-libs/libcap-ng-0.7.4  USE="-python -static-libs" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_4" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-dialup/pptpd-1.4.0 [1.3.4-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] app-misc/screen-4.2.1-r2 [4.0.3-r5]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-process/htop-1.0.3 [1.0.1-r1] USE="-oom%" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-admin/logrotate-3.8.8 [3.8.7]

[ebuild     U  ] app-portage/ufed-0.91 [0.40.1-r1]

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.28-r4  USE="crypt -debug -python -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/autogen-5.18.4  USE="-libopts -static-libs" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-analyzer/iftop-1.0_pre4-r2 [1.0_pre2]

[ebuild     U  ] net-analyzer/nethogs-0.8.0-r4 [0.8.0-r2]

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/xmlto-0.0.26  USE="-latex" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/gnutls-3.3.12  USE="crywrap cxx nls zlib -dane -doc -examples -guile -pkcs11 -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" LINGUAS="-cs -de -en -fi -fr -it -ms -nl -pl -sv -uk -vi -zh_CN" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/dbus-1.8.12 [1.6.8-r1] ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/openssh-6.7_p1-r3 [6.1_p1] USE="pie%* -bindist% -ldns% -sctp%" 

[ebuild   R    ] net-firewall/ipsec-tools-0.8.2  USE="-nat*" 

[ebuild     U  ] www-client/lynx-2.8.9_pre4 [2.8.8_pre14]

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/openvpn-2.3.6 [2.3.2] USE="-systemd%" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-analyzer/tcpdump-4.6.2-r1 [4.3.0] USE="drop-root%*" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-analyzer/nmap-6.47-r2 [6.01] USE="lua* nls%* -ipv6% (-system-lua) -zenmap%" LINGUAS="-de% -fr% -hr% -it% -ja% -pl% -pt_BR% -ru%" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%*" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-proxy/squid-3.5.1 [3.2.2] USE="htcp%* wccp%* wccpv2%* -esi%" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-dns/bind-9.10.1_p1 [9.9.1_p3] USE="caps* threads* -fixed-rrset% -nslint% -python% -seccomp%" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%* python3_3%* -python3_4%" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-analyzer/zabbix-2.2.8 [2.0.3] USE="-libxml2%" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-admin/sudo-1.8.11_p2 [1.8.6_p3] USE="sendmail%*" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/smartmontools-6.3 [6.1]

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-lang/ruby-2.0.0_p598 [1.8.7_p370, 1.9.3_p194-r1] USE="gdbm ncurses rdoc readline ssl -berkdb -debug -doc -examples -ipv6 -rubytests -socks5 -xemacs" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse2" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-ruby/rubygems-2.4.5 [1.8.24] RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20%* -ruby21% -ruby22%" 

[ebuild  NS    ] virtual/rubygems-10 [1, 4] RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20 -rbx -ruby21 -ruby22" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-ruby/rake-10.4.2 [0.9.2.2] RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20%* -ruby21% -ruby22%" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-ruby/json-1.8.2-r1 [1.7.5] RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20%* -ruby21% -ruby22%" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-ruby/racc-1.4.12 [1.4.8] RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20%* -ruby21% -ruby22%" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-ruby/rdoc-4.1.2-r1 [3.12] RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20%* -ruby21% -ruby22%" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-ruby/libxml-2.8.0 [2.3.3] RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20%* -ruby21%" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-admin/syslog-ng-3.6.2 [3.2.5] USE="-amqp% -dbi% -geoip% -ipv6* -json% -mongodb% -pacct% -redis% -smtp% -systemd%" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-misc/mc-4.8.13-r1 [4.8.1-r1] USE="slang* -gpm* -sftp% -spell%" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-portage/gentoolkit-0.3.0.9-r2 [0.3.0.6-r3] PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%* python3_3%* -pypy% -python3_4%" 

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-lang/python-3.4.2 [2.7.9-r1, 3.2.3-r1, 3.3.5-r1] USE="gdbm ncurses readline ssl xml -build -examples -hardened -ipv6 -sqlite -threads -tk -wininst" 

[ebuild  NS    ] sys-boot/grub-2.02_beta2-r7 [0.97-r12] USE="multislot nls themes -debug -device-mapper -doc -efiemu -libzfs -mount -sdl -static {-test} -truetype" GRUB_PLATFORMS="-coreboot -efi-32 -efi-64 -emu -ieee1275 -loongson -multiboot -pc -qemu -qemu-mips -xen" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-editors/vim-core-7.4.591 [7.3.1214] USE="-minimal%" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-editors/vim-7.4.591 [7.3.1214] USE="-gpm* -lua% -luajit% -racket% (-selinux) -tcl%" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="-python3_4%" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_3* -python3_4%" 

[ebuild  NS    ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.18.5 [3.4.9, 3.6.1] USE="-build -deblob -experimental -symlink" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/openrc-0.13.8 [0.10.5] USE="netifrc%* -newnet% (-prefix) -tools%" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/kmod-19 [10] USE="lzma* -python%" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%* python3_3%* -python3_4%" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-fs/udev-218 [194] USE="kmod%*" ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/udev-215  USE="-systemd" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-27 [16]

[blocks b      ] <sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-27 ("<sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-27" is blocking sys-apps/openrc-0.13.8)

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/hwids-20150129 [20121009] USE="net%* pci%* udev%* usb%*" 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/libudev-215-r1  USE="-static-libs -systemd" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/dhcpcd-6.7.1 [5.6.2] USE="embedded%* udev%* -ipv6%" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/pciutils-3.3.0-r1 [3.1.10] USE="kmod%* udev%* -dns%" 

[blocks B      ] <net-misc/iputils-20121221-r1 ("<net-misc/iputils-20121221-r1" is blocking net-analyzer/traceroute-2.0.21)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (net-analyzer/traceroute-2.0.21:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    net-analyzer/traceroute required by @selected

  (net-misc/iputils-20101006-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    net-misc/iputils required by @system

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

----------

## John R. Graham

 *ASPLP wrote:*   

> Here what i've got
> 
> ```
> # emerge -avDuN openrc
> 
> ...

 Drop the --update and --deep options, add --oneshot  and re-report. The sys-fs/udev-init-scripts block is likely something that Portage should solve by itself but there are some subtle issues with the dependency resolver right now. Anyway, I'd like to see what happens.

- John

----------

## ASPLP

Deleted the traceroute package and update started, lets see what we'll get.

Thanks for the tips BTW!

 *ASPLP wrote:*   

>  *John R. Graham wrote:*   In general, the addition of new stuff is much more smooth if your old stuff is up to date. Recommend you do
> 
> ```
> emerge --update --changed-use @selected
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## ASPLP

 *John R. Graham wrote:*   

> In general, the addition of new stuff is much more smooth if your old stuff is up to date. Recommend you do
> 
> ```
> emerge --update --changed-use @selected
> ```
> ...

 

this ended with 

```

ecompressdir: bzip2 -9 /usr/share/doc

>>> Installing (1 of 1) net-misc/netifrc-0.3.1::gentoo

 * checking 47 files for package collisions

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at http://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). See

 * http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Knowledge_Base:Blockers for tips on how to

 * solve the problem. And once again, please do NOT file a bug report

 * unless you have completely understood the above message.

 * 

 * Detected file collision(s):

 * 

 *    /usr/lib/udev/net.sh

 *    /usr/lib/udev/rules.d/90-network.rules

 * 

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 * 

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 * 

 * sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-16:0::gentoo

 *    /usr/lib/udev/net.sh

 *    /usr/lib/udev/rules.d/90-network.rules

 * 

 * Package 'net-misc/netifrc-0.3.1' NOT merged due to file collisions. If

 * necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole content of the

 * above message.

>>> Failed to install net-misc/netifrc-0.3.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/netifrc-0.3.1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-misc/netifrc-0.3.1:

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at http://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). See

 * http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Knowledge_Base:Blockers for tips on how to

 * solve the problem. And once again, please do NOT file a bug report

 * unless you have completely understood the above message.

 * 

 * Detected file collision(s):

 * 

 *    /usr/lib/udev/net.sh

 *    /usr/lib/udev/rules.d/90-network.rules

 * 

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 * 

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 * 

 * sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-16:0::gentoo

 *    /usr/lib/udev/net.sh

 *    /usr/lib/udev/rules.d/90-network.rules

 * 

 * Package 'net-misc/netifrc-0.3.1' NOT merged due to file collisions. If

 * necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole content of the

 * above message.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: net-firewall/iptables-1.4.21-r1

 *  - /lib64/libxtables.so.9

 *  - /lib64/libxtables.so.9.0.0

 *      used by /lib64/tc/m_xt.so (sys-apps/iproute2-3.6.0)

>>> package: media-libs/libpng-1.6.16

 *  - /usr/lib64/libpng15.so.15

 *  - /usr/lib64/libpng15.so.15.13.0

 *      used by /usr/lib64/libgd.so.2.0.0 (media-libs/gd-2.0.35-r3)

>>> package: dev-db/mysql-5.1.62-r1

 *  - /usr/lib64/libmysqlclient.so.16

 *  - /usr/lib64/mysql/libmysqlclient.so.16

 *  - /usr/lib64/mysql/libmysqlclient.so.16.0.0

 *      used by /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.16.1/x86_64-linux/auto/DBD/mysql/mysql.so (dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.20.0)

Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries

 * IMPORTANT: config file '/etc/ipsec-tools.conf' needs updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

 * IMPORTANT: 18 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

and

```

# portageq owners / net.sh

sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-16

   /usr/lib/udev/net.sh

Sun tftpboot # portageq owners / 90-network.rules

sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-16

   /usr/lib/udev/rules.d/90-network.rules

```

----------

## John R. Graham

Hm. Try updating udev-init-scripts individually:

```
emerge --oneshot udev-init-scripts
```

and report back. Add --nodeps if it fails.

- John

----------

## ASPLP

```

# emerge --oneshot udev-init-scripts

 * IMPORTANT: 18 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/kmod-19 [10] USE="lzma* -python%" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%* python3_3%* -python3_4%" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-libs/libcap-2.22-r2  USE="pam" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-fs/udev-218 [194] USE="kmod%*" ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/udev-215  USE="-systemd" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-27 [16]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/hwids-20150129 [20121009] USE="net%* pci%* udev%* usb%*" 

[blocks B      ] <sys-apps/openrc-0.13 ("<sys-apps/openrc-0.13" is blocking sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-27)

[blocks B      ] <sys-apps/openrc-0.13.8 ("<sys-apps/openrc-0.13.8" is blocking sys-apps/kmod-19)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-apps/openrc-0.10.5:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    sys-apps/openrc required by @selected

    sys-apps/openrc required by @system

  (sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-27:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    udev-init-scripts

    >=sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-26 required by (sys-fs/udev-218:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (sys-apps/kmod-19:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    sys-apps/kmod[tools] required by (virtual/modutils-0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-apps/kmod-16 required by (sys-fs/udev-218:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

is it safe to run update with --nodeps option in this case?

----------

## John R. Graham

Yes but it's a tool that should be used sparingly. Update more often, will ya?

- John

----------

## ASPLP

done, udev has been updated, what's next - run

```
 emerge --update --changed-use @selected 
```

once more?

----------

## John R. Graham

Sure.

- John

----------

## ASPLP

```

 emerge --update --changed-use @selected 

```

ended with

```

 * Messages for package dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2:

 * ERROR: dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2/work/libgcrypt-1.6.2-abi_x86_64.amd64'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2/work/libgcrypt-1.6.2'

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: dev-db/mysql-5.1.62-r1

 *  - /usr/lib64/libmysqlclient.so.16

 *  - /usr/lib64/mysql/libmysqlclient.so.16

 *  - /usr/lib64/mysql/libmysqlclient.so.16.0.0

 *      used by /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.16.1/x86_64-linux/auto/DBD/mysql/mysql.so (dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.20.0)

>>> package: media-libs/libpng-1.6.16

 *  - /usr/lib64/libpng15.so.15

 *  - /usr/lib64/libpng15.so.15.13.0

 *      used by /usr/lib64/libgd.so.2.0.0 (media-libs/gd-2.0.35-r3)

Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries

 * IMPORTANT: config file '/etc/sudoers' needs updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

 * IMPORTANT: 20 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

```

# emerge --info '=dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2::gentoo'

Portage 2.2.15 (python 3.3.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.20-r1, 3.4.9-ipsec x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.4.9-ipsec-x86_64-Pentium-R-_Dual-Core_CPU_E5300_@_2.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     4051424 total,   2814932 free

KiB Swap:    4194300 total,   4190372 free

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 04 Feb 2015 12:30:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p33-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.24 p1.4) 2.24

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p33-r1

dev-lang/perl:            5.16.1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.9-r1, 3.2.3-r1, 3.3.5-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.13.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.14.1, 1.15

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r3

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2, 4.6.3, 4.9.2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.5

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.18 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.20-r1

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -mtune=core2 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -mtune=core2 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

USE="acl amd64 bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cxx dlz dri fortran gdbm iconv iproute2 iptables jpeg libav lzma mmx mmxext modules multilib mysql nagios nagios-dns nagios-ntp nagios-ping nagios-ssh ncurses net network nls nptl openmp pam pcre png readline session sse sse2 sse3 sse4 sse4_1 ssh ssl ssse3 tcpd tcpdump unicode xml zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev, mouse, keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="ru_RU" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa, intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC, USE_PYTHON

```

----------

## John R. Graham

You've not provided any error messages, but just Portage messages telling you thatTheee were error messages, earlier, and

There's additional action you need to take.For now, just finish what of the build will finish with the handy command:

```
emerge --resume --skipfirst
```

- John

----------

## ASPLP

the error message regarding libgcrypt is

```

libtool: link: (cd ".libs" && rm -f "libgcrypt.so.20" && ln -s "libgcrypt.so.20.0.2" "libgcrypt.so.20")

libtool: link: (cd ".libs" && rm -f "libgcrypt.so" && ln -s "libgcrypt.so.20.0.2" "libgcrypt.so")

libtool: link: ( cd ".libs" && rm -f "libgcrypt.la" && ln -s "../libgcrypt.la" "libgcrypt.la" )

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O3 -mtune=core2 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fvisibility=hidden -Wall  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o mpicalc mpicalc-mpicalc.o libgcrypt.la -lgpg-error  

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O3 -mtune=core2 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fvisibility=hidden -Wall -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o .libs/mpicalc mpicalc-mpicalc.o  ./.libs/libgcrypt.so -lgpg-error

./.libs/libgcrypt.so: undefined reference to `_gcry_USE_THE_UNDERSCORED_FUNCTION'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [mpicalc] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2/work/libgcrypt-1.6.2-abi_x86_64.amd64/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2/work/libgcrypt-1.6.2-abi_x86_64.amd64'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2/work/libgcrypt-1.6.2-abi_x86_64.amd64'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2/work/libgcrypt-1.6.2'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2:

 * ERROR: dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2/work/libgcrypt-1.6.2-abi_x86_64.amd64'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2/work/libgcrypt-1.6.2'

```

----------

## John R. Graham

Such are the travails of updating an out-of-date Gentoo system.  :Razz: 

The failure is a missing symbol within libgcrypt.so (part of dev-libs/libgcrypt). See what version of that you have installed:

```
equery list -p libgcrypt
```

and, most likely, update that individually:

```
emerge --oneshot libgcrypt
```

After that, you can try the big update again.

In addition, you really ought to consider changing your CFLAGS. "-O3" is known to break some things. Also, "-mtune" is only preferred over "-march" when you're planning to run this image on multiple computers.

- John

----------

## ASPLP

Here is an output without -O3 flag, actually it's the same

```

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  -fPIC -DPIC  .libs/libgcrypt_la-visibility.o .libs/libgcrypt_la-misc.o .libs/libgcrypt_la-global.o .libs/libgcrypt_la-sexp.o .libs/libgcrypt_la-hwfeatures.o .libs/libgcrypt_la-stdmem.o .libs/libgcrypt_la-secmem.o .libs/libgcrypt_la-missing-string.o .libs/libgcrypt_la-fips.o .libs/libgcrypt_la-hmac256.o .libs/libgcrypt_la-context.o .libs/libgcrypt_la-ath.o .libs/hwf-x86.o  -Wl,--whole-archive ../cipher/.libs/libcipher.a ../random/.libs/librandom.a ../mpi/.libs/libmpi.a ../compat/.libs/libcompat.a -Wl,--no-whole-archive  -lgpg-error  -mtune=core2 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -Wl,--version-script=/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2/work/libgcrypt-1.6.2/src/libgcrypt.vers -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed   -Wl,-soname -Wl,libgcrypt.so.20 -o .libs/libgcrypt.so.20.0.2

libtool: link: (cd ".libs" && rm -f "libgcrypt.so.20" && ln -s "libgcrypt.so.20.0.2" "libgcrypt.so.20")

libtool: link: (cd ".libs" && rm -f "libgcrypt.so" && ln -s "libgcrypt.so.20.0.2" "libgcrypt.so")

libtool: link: ( cd ".libs" && rm -f "libgcrypt.la" && ln -s "../libgcrypt.la" "libgcrypt.la" )

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -mtune=core2 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fvisibility=hidden -Wall  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o mpicalc mpicalc-mpicalc.o libgcrypt.la -lgpg-error  

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -mtune=core2 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fvisibility=hidden -Wall -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o .libs/mpicalc mpicalc-mpicalc.o  ./.libs/libgcrypt.so -lgpg-error

./.libs/libgcrypt.so: undefined reference to `_gcry_USE_THE_UNDERSCORED_FUNCTION'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [mpicalc] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2/work/libgcrypt-1.6.2-abi_x86_64.amd64/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2/work/libgcrypt-1.6.2-abi_x86_64.amd64'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2/work/libgcrypt-1.6.2-abi_x86_64.amd64'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2/work/libgcrypt-1.6.2'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2:

 * ERROR: dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2/work/libgcrypt-1.6.2-abi_x86_64.amd64'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2/work/libgcrypt-1.6.2'

```

and 

```

#equery list -p libgcrypt

 * Searching for libgcrypt ...

[-P-] [  ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.5.4:0/11

[-P-] [  ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.5.4-r1:0/11

[-P-] [  ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.5.4-r100:11/11

[-P-] [  ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.1-r2:0/20

[-P-] [  ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2:0/20

```

----------

## krinn

It mean you lack a symbol for this version, might comes from too old kernel or headers. Try a lower libgcrypt version or update kernel/headers.

What it mean in real is that you should start looking at gentoo documentation to understand howto use the distro.

We could help you if you face something you really cannot handle yourself, but just applying the solve without trying to understand what happen and why the solve fix it, will only lead you to get again the same error with another package. I don't think anyone is here to be your sysadmin.

JRG have a patience i don't have, but betting on JRG's patience time limit is sure failure.

Better makes yourself familiar with the distro and the best to do that would be starting to use an updated one ; as updating an old gentoo is not the easiest thing one could do to learn it ; even it's the best to learn, it's the hardest way.

----------

## ASPLP

 *krinn wrote:*   

> It mean you lack a symbol for this version, might comes from too old kernel or headers. Try a lower libgcrypt version or update kernel/headers.
> 
> What it mean in real is that you should start looking at gentoo documentation to understand howto use the distro.
> 
> We could help you if you face something you really cannot handle yourself, but just applying the solve without trying to understand what happen and why the solve fix it, will only lead you to get again the same error with another package. I don't think anyone is here to be your sysadmin.
> ...

 

Hi,

being a system administrator i'm fully agree with your position. I've got this server which does pretty important network stuff, though i have no time to get the hang of this one of couple servers which is the only has a gentoo on the board. And i confused why upgrading OS causes so much pain in the ass whereas 5 years old Ubuntu could be upgraded to the latest version just for 4 hours by typing one command couple times. Gentoo and Slackware were always OSs for enthusiasts and only a 1% of production really need its power and flexibility. It's my own opinion, nothing personal, i just think that things, specially production ones, must be simple and tough, you mustn't spend couple days just to make simple maintenance actions. Even though i fixed some issues by myself, i still need support from gentoo guys with this particular server upgrade, cause some of issues i haven't solved with google and gentoo doc.

Thanks for your patience, my best regards!

----------

## krinn

Like i said, we could help if you face something over your understanding, but we couldn't teach you everything, so you have to do your part.

Unlike ubuntu, Gentoo is limited to a login prompt itself (some tools to compile, a kernel and a boot loader: that's gentoo), anything past that, it's your Gentoo, and not anyone Gentoo like a ubuntu could be. It is a Gentoo that does what you ask it to do.

You need to follow updates closely (in time) to have small updates gap and easy update functionality, while ubuntu don't care as you goes from a version to another, Gentoo have no real version and millions tiny update gave millions tiny versions in between if you prefer, in ubuntu land it could be compare like going from v1 to v1000, you cannot expect it do that without trouble.

The more you wait between update, the more you will have to put hands in grease, and the more your system is tweak to your need, the more only you will be able to understand and handle any change on it easy.

You are using a Gentoo that was setup to do its work, i have no doubt it do its work fully, but because you now got the baby with a big time gap between updates, it will harder update process. And seeing your emerge --info, that server was running unstable, this and specific usage for your network handling, gives hint on previous admin skill.

Because of its flexibility it's something easy to do with a Gentoo, but it doesn't mean a competent admin couldn't reproduce it with a debian too, and it would be just as hard to handle such debian fine tune by someone instead of a default debian.

My conclusion: you are facing an old tune up gentoo done by a real gentoo admin, not something any novice could handle easy, adding to that the lack of update, it push it to an even higher difficulty, something even undoable for (i think) the majority of users (and i'm not speaking about novice there!), sorry.

In general, such great update gap would lead anyone to tell you: use a livecd and install a more recent version (kernel, udev, glibc, gcc.... all the familly), as you will remove the update needed for the system tools, and could focus on updating its tools only, greatly lowering the difficulty (yeah don't jump like crazy, lowering the difficulty doesn't mean zeroing it, but it should put you in better state).

----------

## ASPLP

Hello,

First of all want to say thank you for support and tips, now i've got my gentoo updated. The last thing i had to do is to upgrade the kernel version and after that update run smoothly.

Topic could be closed.

----------

## John R. Graham

You close it yourself by editing your original post, adding, typically, "[Solved]" to the title.

- John

----------

